# Advantage of the Spin FV-1 Being Pre-Soldered...



## Coda (Dec 11, 2020)

I’ve have been wanting to build the EQD Rainbow Machine (Leprechaun) for a while now, and noticed they are back in stock today. On the product page, there is a link to a pre-soldered FV-1 (out of stock currently). What is the advantage of buying the pre-soldered FV-1 from PedalPCB vs. buying a FV-1 from Tayda or Mouser?...


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 11, 2020)

They don’t sell FV-1 chips at Tayda or Mouser. There’s only a few places to get them (Smallbear, Profusion etc). If you are not comfortable with or competent at soldering SMD parts it is a great option.


----------



## Dali (Dec 12, 2020)

Coda said:


> What is the advantage of buying the pre-soldered FV-1 from PedalPCB vs. buying a FV-1 from Tayda or Mouser?...


Peace of mind.

I had 5 FV-1 pedals from PedalPCB, and all are working without any problem. You need the PCB anyway so go for it pre-soldered!


----------



## Coda (Dec 12, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> They don’t sell FV-1 chips at Tayda or Mouser. There’s only a few places to get them (Smallbear, Profusion etc). If you are not comfortable with or competent at soldering SMD parts it is a great option.





Dali said:


> Peace of mind.
> 
> I had 5 FV-1 pedals from PedalPCB, and all are working without any problem. You need the PCB anyway so go for it pre-soldered!



Tayda and Mouser were just generic examples, but that's very good to know. Looks like I'm back on a waiting list for this pedal. Thanks for the replies...


----------



## webb (Dec 19, 2020)

Hi !
Yes that's precisely because a peace of mind matter that I'm looking at the Leprechaun page everey day, hoping that the pre-soldered FV-1 will no more be "out of stock"...
Let me guess : you've no idea of when it will be in stock again ?
Thank you in adavance


----------



## Robert (Dec 19, 2020)

They'll be here in a few days.


----------



## Coda (Dec 19, 2020)

Robert said:


> They'll be here in a few days.



No worries here. I think the best thing nowadays is to just go with the flow...


----------



## webb (Dec 19, 2020)

Great ! thank you so much !


----------



## r.callison (Dec 19, 2020)

Robert said:


> They'll be here in a few days.


This is good news, I've been eyeing several of the FV1 builds since I started building but they've never been in stock when I have money in the budget


----------



## Danbieranowski (Dec 19, 2020)

I have a tremor in my hands so SMD soldering is pretty much out of the question. PedalPCB offering this service has opened up a whole new subset of pedals to me by presoldering these. Plus it costs basically the same as buying the parts separate + shipping, so you’re saving a bunch of time and efficiency.


----------

